# some better pics



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

here u go some slightly better ones


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

cant belive ya mates let you posts there pics 

good work mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol its me i can assure u


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

where the legs then db?? apart from that tho ur looking gr8


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nice one mate, you have been working hard this summer and it shows.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking VERY nice indeed chicken...x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dk246 said:


> where the legs then db?? apart from that tho ur looking gr8


ahh dam forgot leg pics rotf..... will get some pronto!!!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

DB said:


> ahh dam forgot leg pics rotf..... will get some pronto!!!


always knew there was sumit bout u

 too


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

u look the business baz, what can i say im jealous


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

dk246 said:


> where the legs then db?? apart from that tho ur looking gr8


His quads are actually 5" 

Gives him more time to work on his upper body


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> His quads are actually 5"
> 
> Gives him more time to work on his upper body


rotflmao!! pot&kettle lmao!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good mate, keep it up!

Well done!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheers everyone


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

DB said:


> rotflmao!! pot&kettle lmao!!


I have an excuse tho  Whats yours


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

none mate i actually have wheels


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB, clear your PM's


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

looking real good B, fcuker


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lookin good, very impressed mate


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

great work, good size and definition, both at back and front, also good rear delts.

lol at you and Paul G on the legs thing, really niether of the 2 of you have any excuse,s, look at Pscarb,s legs and he was almost disabled, stop making excuse,s and get the legs done.

And on another note , baz empty your pm,s.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey B, yer big lump of gorgeousness!! nice back mate! got a really good taper going on you look quite lean too.

Two questions Baz,

1. how much you wiegh in the pics ?

2. can i have have your babies ?

Oh and delete some PM,s baby!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Looking really good well done


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nicola said:


> DB, clear your PM's


Done 



raikey said:


> Two questions Baz,
> 
> 1. how much you wiegh in the pics ?
> 
> 2. can i have have your babies ?


1. 15st 8 at 5"10ish

2. well.. in theory if u want me to bang ur wife and get her up the duff shouldnt be a problem  



John said:


> great work, good size and definition, both at back and front, also good rear delts.


appriciated mate:love:


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Woah Looking good for a pr**k Dirty Barry  :blowme:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn DB, you look awesome, great arms and forearms, I really like those freaky front delts:love: .

Looks like I am gonna have to fight Raikey for you.

Dammit dude, I am way jealous.

No wonder you get so lucky.

I might need to print those up and put them on my fridge for inspriation.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

****hot baz u big ***!!!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice comment from dean, as always.....


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Hell yeah!


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

You look good DB, but I don't wanna say anything else in case you put it in your signature.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao verve!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

vervefan said:


> You look good DB, but I don't wanna say anything else in case you put it in your signature.


Yeah, like big headed, big guy!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Yeah, like big headed, big guy!! LOL


big head hey?? what dya mean  :rolleye11


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> big head hey?? what dya mean  :rolleye11


Dropped myself in that one didnt i??? Hehe


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL yes u did!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL yes u did!


hehe....


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

will use 2 get a room


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> will use 2 get a room


only if set up one of ur geeky computer tings u broadcast the whole thing rotflmao!


----------



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

I could do that for you but only if I can watch to


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> only if set up one of ur geeky computer tings u broadcast the whole thing rotflmao!


Why wouldnt that suprise me coming from you??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Why wouldnt that suprise me coming from you??


*cough u should see the male animal cough* rotf


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

looking realy good mate well done............and is that real gold


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

shovel man said:


> looking realy good mate well done............and is that real gold


cheers mate

rotflmao! yeah man of course it is.. solid thanks... 400quid worth on my wrist... claimed from the insurance rotf


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking very good DB hoping to be about as lean as you in a few weeks time...


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

how long you been training DB?

you look massive, looks strong as f**k


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

about 5 years properly mate


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking great there DB, very impressive... What sort of routine diet you been following this summer?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Carlos901 said:


> nice comment from dean, as always.....


and who the fuak asked you to comment on my comment MUTHERFUKR

sorry about the hijack baz you can carry on readin the nice thnks people are sayin about you now  u nobwipe!

Deano:love: :crazy:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

cheers m8


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

....


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

just to go bak on topic  ure arms and traps look sweet as


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah to be fair you are lookni very good baz when I look like that I will be happy as !!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

get of here and get practicing, you know who i mean.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lmao!!! I been at it all day ! lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice one B, Looking great mate.


----------

